

BHL comes to DSK's defense, with stupefying assertions - Jun8
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2011-05-16/bernard-henri-lvy-the-dominique-strauss-kahn-i-know?cid=bsa:relatedstories2:2

======
Jun8
Bernard-Henri Levi (affectionately known as BHL), a well-known and (in most
circles) respected French philosopher/journalist/author wrote a piece to
defend Dominique Strauss-Kahn. This in itself is not surprising, he says he
has known DSK for 20 years.

However, some of his statements are unbelievably elitist, so much so that it's
almost a caricature of the French elite stereotype:

"This morning, I hold it against the American judge who, by delivering him to
the crowd of photo hounds, pretended to take him for a subject of justice like
any other."

"I am troubled by a system of justice modestly termed “accusatory,” meaning
that anyone can come along and accuse another fellow of any crime—and it will
be up to the accused to prove that the accusation is false and without basis
in fact."

There are many more despicable phrases, e.g. about Tristane Banon, a French
author who has come forward with rape allegation for DSK.

And this coming from a man who was criticized in France as being too in love
with America. I used to admire him.

EDIT: BHL is not alone in his elitism: Even a leftist such as Eva Joly, the
French magistrate, representative to the European Parliament, and possible
2012 presidential candidate (for the Green Party) declares about the hancuffed
images of DSK ([http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/movies/2011/05/the-
per...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/movies/2011/05/the-perp-walk-is-
not-a-french-tradition.html)):

"These are very violent images and I think that it [the American system]
doesn’t distinguish between the director of the I.M.F. and any other suspect."

